# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 01/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*IMPERIAL HOTEL, HUẾ - “LUNAR NEW YEAR EXPERIENCE PACKAGE”*

2.877.000 net VND/ 01 người.3.276.000 net VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe City View, với ăn sáng buffet mỗi ngày.01 lượt đón/ tiễn sân bay hoặc nhà Ga địa phương.Chào mừng nước uống, đĩa trái cây và hoa trong phòng vào ngày đến.01 Set Menu (6 món ăn đặc biệt của Tết truyền thống) & Bia địa phươngTrà Cung Đình Huế hoặc trà xanh hoặc bộ lọc cà phê Việt Nam phục vụ với các món bánh và mứt gừng của khách sạn.Một nửa ngày tham quan Thành cổ và chùa Từ Đàm bằng xe hơi (chỉ bao gồm vận chuyển), hoặc một nửa ngày tham quan chùa Thiên Mụ & Hòn Chén bằng thuyền.Món quà may mắn khi nhận phòng.Miễn phí thông tin Lễ hội Tết (15 ngày trước Tết), trà cà phê và 02 chai nước khoáng.Nhận phòng sớm hoặc trả phòng muộn, và nâng cấp loại phòng cao hơn (nếu còn phòng).Sử dụng hồ bơi, trung tâm thể dục, tắm hơi, xông hơi và internet.Giảm giá 30% dịch vụ Royal Spa và 10% dịch vụ ăn uống.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 20/02/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*TRỌN GÓI HONEYMOON TẠI PANDANUS RESORT, MŨI NÉ*

Giá: 6.300.000 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm phòng Bungalow hướng biển, với bữa ăn sáng buffet hoặc phục vụ tại phòng.Nước uống chào mừng khi đến.Cánh hoa xếp hình trái tim trên giường, giỏ trái cây, rượu vang trong phòng khi đến.Massage toàn thân tại Peony Spa.Sử dụng phòng tắm hơi và xông hơi trong Spa.01 bữa ăn tối dưới ánh nến, với một chai rượu vang đỏ hoặc trắng, phục vụ trên hàng hiên của Bungalow.Dịch vụ đặt kẹo trong phòng hàng ngày.Lớp học Thái Cực Quyền vào buổi sáng, đi tour du lịch Mũi Né.Trả phòng muộn đến chiều tối (nếu còn phòng).Thuế và phí phục vụ.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2013 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác).

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*TRĂNG MẬT NHA TRANG TẠI THE LIGHT HOTEL & RESORT*

Giá: 4.538.000 VND/ 2 khách

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm phòng Superior hướng biển với buffet sáng mỗi ngày.Miễn phí nâng cấp lên loại phòng cao hơn (nếu còn phòng).Trái cây tươi hàng ngày.Hoa tươi trang trí phòng hàng ngày, trà, coffee, chocolate, nến & rượu trong phòng.Bữa trưa / hoặc tối đầu tiên tại nhà hàng The Light với thực đơn Hải Sản.Bữa tối lãng mạn dưới ánh nến lung linh, với hoa tươi, rượu vang tại Beach Club.Tắm bùn khoáng nóng tại I-Resort (tắm bùn, khoáng nóng, ôn tuyền thủy liệu).Chương trình Tour Khám Phá Biển Đảo (bao gồm: xe đưa đón, tàu đảo, ăn trưa, HDV, trái cây, nước suối, kính lặn biển).Giảm giá 10% cho các dịch vụ ăn uống tại Nhà Hàng khách sạn.Tặng 02 phiếu cafe miễn phí (01 ly cafe & 01 ly nước ép trái cây) tại Light House Coffee.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/06/2013 (không áp dụng đối với các ngày Lễ, Tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*KHUYẾN MÃI HONEYMOON KHÁCH SẠN SEA PEARL, CÁT BÀ*

Giá: 1.669.000 VND/ 02 khách

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe, với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày.01 bữa ăn tối theo thực đơn Châu Á tại nhà hàng Annie, với nến và rượu.01 massage chân cho 2 người.Miễn phí 02 chai nước, trà, cà phê, đường trong phòng mỗi ngày.Sử dụng wifi, internet, trung tâm hội nghị.Giá ưu đãi cho những đêm tiếp theo là: 699.000 VND/ phòng/ đêm.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 28/04/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Gotland, Thụy Điển - Chốn thần tiên Bắc Âu*

Gotland là đảo lớn nhất và đẹp nhất của Thụy Điển. Nằm ở trung tâm vùng biển Baltic nên hòn đảo này từng chiếm vị trí rất quan trọng trong mạng lưới thương mại khu vực Bắc Âu thời Trung cổ. Ngày nay, thành cổ Visby - thủ phủ hơn ngàn năm tuổi của Gotland và phong cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt vời trên đảo thường được ví von là thế giới thần tiên còn nguyên vẹn của Bắc Âu. Gotland còn được mệnh danh là thành phố hoa hồng, bởi trên khắp tường thành lúc nào hoa hồng cũng nở rộ và khoe sắc với nhiều loài khác nhau. Không chỉ được biết đến với vẻ đẹp trời cho và di sản ông cha để lại, Gotland còn được biết đến với những nghiên cứu và ứng dụng hiện đại trong việc sử dụng năng lượng sạch. Là hòn đảo có nắng nhiều nhất Thụy Điển và nơi có nguồn năng lượng gió dồi dào bậc nhất châu Âu. Nếu có dịp du lịch đến Thụy Điển thì đừng quên ghé thăm Gotland, chốn thần tiên Bắc Âu nhé các bạn  :Smile: 


*KHÁCH SẠN BEST WESTERN SOLHEM*

Giá: từ 90 USD 

Địa chỉ: 3 Solhemsgatan , Visby , Gotland 62.158 , Thụy Điển 

Khách sạn sạch sẽ, thóang mát, phòng có ban công nhìn ra biển, gần trung tâm và các nhà hàng, nhân viên thân thiện, hữu ích




*KHÁCH SẠN GUTE*

Giá từ 122 USD 

Địa chỉ: 29 Mellangatan , Visby , Gotland , Thụy Điển 

Khách sạn nằm ở trung tâm thành phố, ngay khu phố cổ, vị trí hòan hảo, phòng sạch sẽ, và tốt, nhân viên thân thiện.

----------

